# DM Seeking player in Ansbach Germany areas



## Galwin (Nov 15, 2007)

Experianced (20 plus years) DM seeking New, Beginner, or Experianced players for table top face to face gaming at my home near Ansbach Illieshiem germany area.
Games are ran in English language, All materials provided for except personal paper and writting materials for each player.

I can have a total novice up and playing in about 2 hours time (including character generaiton time). So no sweat if you have never played this type or style before.

If players like the style and return, then yuor option to obtain other gaming items for yourself to include dice, figurines, books and such form a local gaming shop in Ansbach area. 
NOTE: Disclaimer: (I am not affiliated nor associated to shop, just the only one in the area to buy gaming stuff from is all)

US Soldiers welcomed at the table, Standard camphaighn ran games, NO Hack and Slash or Montey Python gaming here.

begin at LVL 1 and work up, special character races and classes available, redesigned from MM PC options rules, Cat ver3.

game is a blend of what I consider the easiest and best from D&D Core rules ver 1 thru 3.
Always open to new ideas and if workable rules changes and variants if it makes the game faster and more interesting and fun.

Crash space available for over night stays and all night weekend gaming sessions.
Possible transport to locaiton also available with preplanning and advanced notice. only ask you help cover for gas. (Currently about 7 US Dollars a Gallon here).

NOTE: With table top / face to face gaming, you spend all your time actually gaming and not half of it typing memoes to other players and waiting for a reply.

CONTACT: Subject Line place (D&D Games)
Email is: originaldu@yahoo.com


----------



## Goose (Nov 19, 2007)

Where abouts in germany is Ansbach, afraid im still not familiar with all the places


----------

